# Bands and the obedience ring



## Melissa's poodles (Nov 18, 2014)

When going into the rally or obedience ring how many bands are you allowed to have in the hair. I have my mini in full show trim so he has a lot of hair. 

I'm not sure if you would have to follow the breed standard which says max of three bands.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I brought my SPOO in the puppy clip and continental into the agility ring with no problems. I just used the 3 bands for keeping it up as used in the conformation ring. The judges thanked me for not over doing it. I have seen other poodles go into the ring with their head entirely banded-no problem. I have been out of the rally and obedience ring for a while, so im not 100%, but they shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

I've never showed my Poodles in Obedience while in show coat but have in Agility. They have probably a couple dozen bands in the top knot and ears. The plastics at the ends of the ears have to come off. I asked the AKC Agility Rep for the definitive answers about it. 

It seems to me the Obedience regulations are very similar. To me, the phrase "may have the hair tied back with rubber bands" means any number of bands. 

The obedience regulations state " Dogs whose hair surrounding the eyes, ears or beard interferes with their performance _may have their hair tied back with elastic bands_ or small plain barrettes, or in the manner as they are normally shown in the breed ring."

The Agility regulations are "Any dog whose hair over its eyes interferes with its vision, or whose hair on its ears interferes with the safe performance of the obstacles, _may have the hair tied back with rubber bands_"


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

It depends on the judge. I would use a minimum # of bands if possible but carry your comb, scissors & extra bands just in case. We had one judge at an agility trial that told folks to reband with 1-3 for ears & tks or she wouldn't judge the dogs.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Even though you are not forbidden from using "any number" of bands, please also consider the instructions that the dog should appear clean and well groomed. 

Some judges take it as a sign of disrespect to present a dog for judging at a performance event with its "hair in curlers," or so many bands and wraps that it is obvious you're saving yourself the trouble of brushing out and re-banding.

Of course, I'm not talking about keeping the topknot out of the eyes, but banding down the ears, neck, and shoulders--yes, I've seen it happen, but just once.

This is one reason I keep my boy in something short of a full AKC continental (we're working toward a UKC GRCH, so my options are somewhat limited, but not as limited as in AKC), and instead have him in a "modified, historically correct" continental, with a scissored topknot and overall shorter hair in the jacket. No hip poms either--but that's just personal preference. That way I can keep him combed out pretty well and he's perfectly presentable for our daily walks in the park, and the performance season, which is (thank goodness) finally getting into gear after an awful winter.


----------

